# HIDs for single bulbs



## King 240 (Jan 21, 2005)

For those of is limited to the single bulb but have wanted HID lights
I have found that place. They make a H4 dual filament bulb called Bi-Xenon
Check them out. They do both low and High beam lights.

http://www.hidexpress.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=13

I just ordered my pair....HIDs here I come!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

But now that you have HID in the wrong housings you liable to have a head on collision on a 2 lane road with another vehicle..


Have fun


----------



## King 240 (Jan 21, 2005)

i see you match your avatar :loser: 

...i have diffrent H4 housings that are HID compatible and focus correctly
got them from clearcorners.com

I've checked into this many times. :fluffy:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

King 240 said:


> i see you match your avatar :loser:
> 
> ...i have diffrent H4 housings that are HID compatible and focus correctly
> got them from clearcorners.com
> ...


Oh really? And do you know how to properly aim them? Obviously you didn't touch that at all. STFU noob and quit bashing what you don't know about.

What's the lumens on them and what temperature did you get.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

King 240 said:


> i see you match your avatar :loser:
> 
> ...i have diffrent H4 housings that are HID compatible and focus correctly
> got them from clearcorners.com
> ...


can i get a link to the said "HID compatible" housings? i would like to look at them. :cheers:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

And focus means nothing if they are aimed at other people :dumbass:


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

yeah i wouldn't mind having the link either. From PDM, they claim that the Hella H4 conversion is inferior to the Bosch one, guy seems to know his stuff however. Really trying to push me away from getting HID bulbs, McCulloch HID's are where its at. something with a 4500k would be perfect. He's telling me I should get some PIAA xtreme white plus H4 bulbs instead of the 5000k McCulloch bulbs. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## King 240 (Jan 21, 2005)

i gave the site
www.clearcorners.com

....you are a dork :dumbass: (oh i'm cool now :thumbdwn: )


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

King 240 said:


> i gave the site
> www.clearcorners.com
> 
> ....you are a dork :dumbass: (oh i'm cool now :thumbdwn: )


ok, and what did you buy, because i dont think spending 3k on a set of headlights is worth it, and your attitude sucks, i think you should learn to chill out, everyone raises the BS flag on uncommon stuff, so just chill.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

so let me get this straight, you drove from texas, to cali, and stayed there for 2 days just to get headlights? seems a bit extreme...and i want pics too..n00b


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> can i get a link to the said "HID compatible" housings? i would like to look at them. :cheers:


http://www.clearcorners.com/products/nissan/240sx1/F_lowpro/
theres the link, but for $1800 and taking 2 days to go out in cali, i call BS he has it


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

KaRdoN said:



> http://www.clearcorners.com/products/nissan/240sx1/F_lowpro/
> theres the link, but for $1800 and taking 2 days to go out in cali, i call BS he has it


now now kardon please be nice............he has just spent WELL OVER what he should have simply to have HID :thumbup: im sure he feels dumb enuff allready. after buying the hid kit for $400 and the houseing for $1800, you could have simply bought these for $50 then cut the halogen projector out and retro fitted an HID projector in side of it with the most "state of the art" ballests/projectors/bulbs from ebay...............toltal cost? around $550-600$

addition: why did you buy a "high/low single HID bulb" and then spend over 1 grand in change for a set of houseing that have the duel set up? :wtf:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> now now kardon please be nice............he has just spent WELL OVER what he should have simply to have HID :thumbup: im sure he feels dumb enuff allready. after buying the hid kit for $400 and the houseing for $1800, you could have simply bought these for $50 then cut the halogen projector out and retro fitted an HID projector in side of it with the most "state of the art" ballests/projectors/bulbs from ebay...............toltal cost? around $550-600$
> 
> addition: why did you buy a "high/low single HID bulb" and then spend over 1 grand in change for a set of houseing that have the duel set up? :wtf:


i do beleive i have found my HID lights...


----------



## Cavi Mike (Dec 25, 2004)

He's obviously bluffing because the clear corner HID assemblies come with ballasts and bulbs.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> i do beleive i have found my HID lights...


huh? you getting HID? 



Cavi Mike said:


> He's obviously bluffing because the clear corner HID assemblies come with ballasts and bulbs.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the assemblies i checked on clearcorners.com and i believe he has bought the ones that are made for H4 halogen housing and they are no way in hell proper for HID in anyway reflector style or projectors style

even if he does use h4 hid bixenon.. they will have alot of glare and wont be really as useful as he done a retrofit or a hid reflector retrofit.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> the assemblies i checked on clearcorners.com and i believe he has bought the ones that are made for H4 halogen housing and they are no way in hell proper for HID in anyway reflector style or projectors style
> 
> even if he does use h4 hid bixenon.. they will have alot of glare and wont be really as useful as he done a retrofit or a hid reflector retrofit.


^damnit boy! i was waiting for you to come in here lol. whats the company that does the retro fits? post up a link and maybe he could return his junk stuff and go with them. :cheers: it would be far cheaper and work much much better.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

hey pete, do you know if anyone actually makes the retrofit for the 240sx? like just a plug and play thing, from one company? or am i going to have to peice it together?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> hey pete, do you know if anyone actually makes the retrofit for the 240sx? like just a plug and play thing, from one company? or am i going to have to peice it together?


what i think you do is buy all the pieces you want then you send it to someone (i forget what the place is ak liuspeed) and they figure out some cosmeticly pleaseing way to put the projectors inside the houseing.


----------

